# i fell off *PIC*



## ShowJumperBeckii (23 September 2010)

if dont work
http://s762.photobucket.com/albums/xx270/beckii123_2010/?action=view&current=fall.jpg
no harsh comments i couldt stop it? she apparntly left a leg


----------



## Farma (23 September 2010)

Is the poor horse ok? Bless her.


----------



## PapaFrita (23 September 2010)

Poor girl, I hope she's OK 
As for 'no harsh comments'... none from me, but have you still not learnt what HHO is like?


----------



## Honey08 (23 September 2010)

Yuk.  Looks nasty.  Hope you're feeling better.

Suspect you will get lots of comments I'm afraid.  Do you know that you were jumping it from the wrong side?  Was this a fun ride?  They really ought to flag fences to show you which way to jump it.


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (23 September 2010)

Oh dear! 

Is the fence sloped each side?

ETS - Honey08 beat me to it!


----------



## Crackajack (23 September 2010)

Oppps!
Hope you are both ok?!


----------



## ShowJumperBeckii (23 September 2010)

yeh shes all finee not a scratch thank god! me a differnt story ..... lol
really? yes it was the kirtlington one and it said jump from this way? :|


----------



## MarinaBay (23 September 2010)

O bless her I hope you are both ok.


----------



## M_G (23 September 2010)

Ouch.. I hope horse & you are ok.. No harsh comments from me a (I dont have the balls to jump)


----------



## Dot1 (23 September 2010)

Was going to post as above but was beaten to it....did you know you were jumping it from the wrong way?  I guess it could be an understandable mistake...but that could have been a very dangerous one for both you and the horse.  Is the horse ok?


----------



## Tempi (23 September 2010)

Hope you are both ok 

Make sure you get a physio to check her over as no doubt she will have pulled something and will be very stiff.


----------



## doratheexplorer (23 September 2010)

Goodness, poor horse... I hope she is ok, looks like she hit the fence pretty hard. With openfronted tendon boots she obviously will have had no protection on her shins...
What bit was she in? mistakes always happen, but if she was going to fast through excitement she may have not been able to judge the fence properly...


----------



## Bills (23 September 2010)

Oh god! Hope your both ok?


----------



## ShowJumperBeckii (23 September 2010)

thanks  iv got a broken coller bone  
will do thanks
3 ring gag 2nd hole at race horse speed
we fort she missed judged it as we'd jumped all the bonus come to a smalll one and she tripped


----------



## MrsMozart (23 September 2010)

Yikes! Nasty 

Glad horse is okay. Hope you heal quickly and well!

Interested to know why they would ask you to jump it from that side.


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (23 September 2010)

Your supposed to jump with the slope/slant of the fence  Strange that it was marked otherwise! Hope she's not too stiff


----------



## ShowJumperBeckii (23 September 2010)

Dot1 said:



			Was going to post as above but was beaten to it....did you know you were jumping it from the wrong way?  I guess it could be an understandable mistake...but that could have been a very dangerous one for both you and the horse.  Is the horse ok?
		
Click to expand...

i didt have a chose it was a xc spondered ride? it said jump this way?


----------



## ShowJumperBeckii (23 September 2010)

MrsMozart said:



			Yikes! Nasty 

Glad horse is okay. Hope you heal quickly and well!

Interested to know why they would ask you to jump it from that side.
		
Click to expand...

maybe i shoudlt go to this ride next year?


----------



## natalia (23 September 2010)

I would be in touch with the organsiers of that ride as what they have done by flagging the fence the wrong way is dangerous, as you have proved! You should never jump a fence like that without a slope either on both sides or on the side your taking off from, the horse can't read the fence properly!


----------



## sassybebe (23 September 2010)

I would guess she miss judged it because you were going much too fast to a backwards jump bless her! If i were you i'd speak to the organisers about that jump if it was marked to jump the way you did it. I hope you're both ok and i hope next time you'll turn a circle if she's going too fast rather than risk the safety of yourself and your horse


----------



## Caz89 (23 September 2010)

Where are the flags ?


----------



## PapaFrita (23 September 2010)

BSJAShowjumper123 said:



			thanks  iv got a broken coller bone  
will do thanks
3 ring gag 2nd hole at race horse speed
we fort she missed judged it as we'd jumped all the bonus come to a smalll one and she tripped
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear about your collar bone. I broke mine jumping last year and it was not nice. 
However... Racehorse speed is not a safe speed at which to approach a solid fence. You'll notice that racehorses jump brush fences and often go through the top.
ETS; On reflection racehorse speed is not a safe speed to jump SJ either...


----------



## ShowJumperBeckii (23 September 2010)

thats a good idea 
see i dont go xc so i didt know that it was wrong 
thanks alot


----------



## Baileyhoss (23 September 2010)

You are lucky you are both ok.  You should have a chat with the organisers about marking that jump the wrong way.  Although I couldn't see any flags in your photo.  

It would have been very hard for the horse to judge, especially if you were at 'race horse speed'.


----------



## ShowJumperBeckii (23 September 2010)

wasnt flags? here was only one way on it and the number was on the side you jump? if you get me


----------



## ecarylloh (23 September 2010)

Poor horse, that looks nasty. If I were you I would be furious with the organisers for marking the fence to be jumped from the wrong way, it's a wonder there weren't more casualties.


----------



## ShowJumperBeckii (23 September 2010)

PapaFrita said:



			Sorry to hear about your collar bone. I broke mine jumping last year and it was not nice. 
However... Racehorse speed is not a safe speed at which to approach a solid fence. You'll notice that racehorses jump brush fences and often go through the top.
ETS; On reflection racehorse speed is not a safe speed to jump SJ either...
		
Click to expand...

its horrible :/
i know but when shes galloping after another horse its hard to hold her back i didt intend to jump it so fast 
i know just getting there at showjumping and then do this


----------



## Baileyhoss (23 September 2010)

BSJAShowjumper123 said:



			thats a good idea 
see i dont go xc so i didt know that it was wrong 
thanks alot 

Click to expand...

But you wouldn't jump an acsending spread show jump the wrong way, nor gallop flat out at fences. All the same principles apply and a bit of common sense.  More so you have to respect that those fences are solid so don't leave margin for mistakes.


Sorry you learned the hard way.  Maybe a xc lesson or two before your next outing.


----------



## xspiralx (23 September 2010)

Is that the jump right at the end near the water - after the step up through the woods?

If so, then there is no problem jumping it that way. You can't see from the picture but there is a trough like filler on the other side which makes the fence perfectly jumpable from the other way - I should know, I did it!

Does sound like you may have come in too fast, but accidents happen - a valuable lesson at least.


----------



## RuthnMeg (23 September 2010)

Well, in all fairness, I don't see why you can't jump it from the other side... yes, its sloping as we see it, but from the other side its just an upright...the slope shouldn't come into it as you wouldn't notice it as you 'flew' over. (Its a type of thing you would jump  out hunting). Its a fence (as any XC upright) deserves respect and control. At break neck speed you were kinda asking for trouble, and if you do that again you may find yourself in the ''sin bin'' for a few weeks until an instructor has confirmed you are in control. 
Sorry its happened, hope you mend soon, but please don't think its funny going 'racehorse' speed XC.... these fences are solid (as you know). As a good rider (seen your pictures - you are very capable) you are at the controls and if its all going tits up, turn away and re-approach in trot .. ..
Good luck for next time.


----------



## ShowJumperBeckii (23 September 2010)

xspiralx said:



			Is that the jump right at the end near the water - after the step up through the woods?

If so, then there is no problem jumping it that way. You can't see from the picture but there is a trough like filler on the other side which makes the fence perfectly jumpable from the other way - I should know, I did it!

Does sound like you may have come in too fast, but accidents happen - a valuable lesson at least.
		
Click to expand...

yes that it! the waters next x


----------



## Caz89 (23 September 2010)

It sounds like the event organisers didnt have a clue what they were doing! Did u not walk the course though? I guess it's easy to trust the "professionals" I'm glad u rant both majorly hurt even though you did break a bone it could have Been worse. Get well soon xxx


----------



## PapaFrita (23 September 2010)

BSJAShowjumper123 said:



			its horrible :/
i know but when shes galloping after another horse its hard to hold her back i didt intend to jump it so fast 
i know just getting there at showjumping and then do this 

Click to expand...

You were very very lucky; when I fell I was showjumping, I wasn't going particularly fast and PF broke her jaw. It could've been a lot worse.


----------



## xspiralx (23 September 2010)

It sounds like the event organisers didnt have a clue what they were doing!
		
Click to expand...

See response above - this is not the case, there was no problem with the jump.


----------



## ShowJumperBeckii (23 September 2010)

no you wasnt allowed to walk corse
ahh gosh sorry to hear that


----------



## kezimac (23 September 2010)

hope your both feeling ok. I mught be inclined to get her checked by physio. and take care of yourself that sounds painful.


----------



## Honey08 (23 September 2010)

Ruthnmeg said:



			Well, in all fairness, I don't see why you can't jump it from the other side... yes, its sloping as we see it, but from the other side its just an upright...the slope shouldn't come into it as you wouldn't notice it as you 'flew' over. (Its a type of thing you would jump  out hunting). Its a fence (as any XC upright) deserves respect and control. At break neck speed you were kinda asking for trouble, and if you do that again you may find yourself in the ''sin bin'' for a few weeks until an instructor has confirmed you are in control. 
Sorry its happened, hope you mend soon, but please don't think its funny going 'racehorse' speed XC.... these fences are solid (as you know). As a good rider (seen your pictures - you are very capable) you are at the controls and if its all going tits up, turn away and re-approach in trot .. ..
Good luck for next time.
		
Click to expand...



Yes you jump things like that out hunting.  Doesn't make it safe.  Some people jump wire while hunting.  Nobody would design that into a course...

The reason you don't jump a fence like that is that if the horse jumps very "up and down" over it there is a good chance that it would land with its leg inbetween the poles and break its leg.  Looks like that could have easily happened in this case..


Even with a trough in front of it its still a very dodgy fence, and I wouldn't put a horse of mine at it.  Shame on the organisers/course builder really, as the more inexperienced wouldn't know.


----------



## tinkandlily (23 September 2010)

Hope you recover soon  can't imagine what a broken collar bone feels like, *touch wood* i have broken anything yet.


----------



## Luci07 (23 September 2010)

Sorry you broke your collarbone - I know how painful that is.

I couldn't see that your were wearing tendon boots so not as sharp eyed as the others but if you intend to go XC, you must put proper protection on your horse - if you think about it, tendon boots are open so a horse will respect a fence they can knock down, a horse that knocks a fixed fence will really damage itself.

And jumping out of control - if your mare takes off, then she will flatten over a fence. I know someone else who used to let her mare go flat out despite being told repeatedly not to. Horse broke its leg over an open fence and was put down. 

If you have now found your can't hold your horse on a sponsored ride then either don't do it or get stronger brakes and ask your friends to let you go first. Also very good idea to get some XC lessons in - its very different riding XC to SJ.

Very glad you did both walk away..


----------



## 3Beasties (23 September 2010)

That looks nasty  Glad you and your horse are Ok (Apart from the broken collar bone!)

I've never walked a Fun ride route before I've ridden it so I wouldn't worry about that


----------



## Kenzo (23 September 2010)

I am sorry to hear that you both took a tumble and you have injured yourself, hope your healing up well, glad to here your mare is ok.

I dont think it really matters here what side of the fence the OP jumped it from, be it a fence that can be approached from either side or if that was the wrong side, if a horse is going hell for leather over XC jumps, at some point a fence will catch you out, obviously this is what happened.


----------



## Swift08 (23 September 2010)

Ouch! Hope you have a speedy recovery though. How long have you got to take off from riding? x


----------



## Happy Hunter (23 September 2010)

I think the comments you have got OP are actually rather kind!
I have seen some less politely put things on HHO before.

Agree with most above

- Ditch the speed
- get some brakes
- think about some XC lessons 
- Think about some better boots for Horse.

other than that - get well soon!


----------



## Happy Hunter (23 September 2010)

not being funny - but i have just noticed who the original OP is.

Good luck with the responses!!!! 
(I would run and Hide TBH!!!)


----------



## 3Beasties (23 September 2010)

Happy Hunter said:



			not being funny - but i have just noticed who the original OP is.

Good luck with the responses!!!! 
(I would run and Hide TBH!!!)
		
Click to expand...

I'm lost


----------



## Flicker (23 September 2010)

Nice to see you back on the forum SJ1234 

Can't access your pics because of our firewall, but I hope you both make a speedy recovery.  One of the joys of riding, I guess!
At least you are young - the young tend to bounce better than us oldies!!


----------



## suzi (23 September 2010)

Does look like a nasty fall - lucky you both walked away.

It personally looks to me like the fence design is not quite right - even if it does have a trough the other side.  I would not be happy to jump it as if (as others have said) the horse jumps very upright over it there is a risk of legs getting caught in the landing side.

Hope you get better soon!


----------



## Flicker (23 September 2010)

3Beasties said:



			I'm lost  

Click to expand...

OP had a 'challenging' time a few weeks ago on the forum and got a bit of stick from some of the others.
Hopefully that's all in the past now.


----------



## galaxy (23 September 2010)

Hope you recover quickly.

I personally wouldn't be happy to jump that fence.  Even if there is a filler one side those rails on the side you landed are wide and I don't think a horse would be able to judge it properly.

If your horse is still galloping flat out at things I wouldn't be taking her xc ing.  If I rode a horse that approached a jump like that I would have done all I could to pull up, or turn away.  I wouldn't be taking them xc until the sj ed controllably.


----------



## JoJo_ (23 September 2010)

Luci07 said:



			Sorry you broke your collarbone - I know how painful that is.

I couldn't see that your were wearing tendon boots so not as sharp eyed as the others but if you intend to go XC, you must put proper protection on your horse - if you think about it, tendon boots are open so a horse will respect a fence they can knock down, a horse that knocks a fixed fence will really damage itself.
		
Click to expand...

The OP posted a week or so ago about what boots to wear for xc and I advised brushing boots are better than open fronted tendon boots due to the damage that can be caused when hitting a solid jump with no protection. OP said she understood my point so not sure why tendon boots were used. 

Anyways - hope you and Ebs have a quick recovery!


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (23 September 2010)

Glad to hear your horse is ok, sorry you are hurt, hope you recover soon


----------



## ShowJumperBeckii (23 September 2010)

thanks guys 
lets leave the past in the past hay? 
and i couldt find them :/ so i thought them boots were better than none? 
i got told 3months!!!! but ill be on by november


----------



## xRobyn (23 September 2010)

Fingers crossed you heal soon and lucky your mare is ok.

I can't help but wonder, if your mare really is a bit of a speed demon, maybe this will *excuse the pun* knock a bit of sense into her?

I'm not blaming it on you or the horse, sometimes things happen but I know Phil can get a bit cocky at times and if he catches a jump or trips up he becomes a lot more aware of things


----------



## Amymay (23 September 2010)

but when shes galloping after another horse its hard to hold her back i didt intend to jump it so fast
		
Click to expand...

Remember - you can always pull out.....

Glad to hear the horse was / is ok - could have been so much worse....


----------



## smellsofhorse (23 September 2010)

I hope you are both ok.

I know how nasty and painful a broken collar bone can be.

As for your horse, get her checked by a physio, and for the safety of all you should speak to the organisers about the jump!


----------



## brighteyes (23 September 2010)

You appear to be jumping the fence backwards - ie from the wrong side.  I am not going to comment as I would be banned from the forum for what I would say. I think you get the idea...


----------



## Achinghips (23 September 2010)

You need to read the entire thread, Brighteyes.


----------



## Tempi (23 September 2010)

You didnt answer my question earlier - have you had your physio check over your horse as she is bound to have hurt herself doing something like that.

Hope you make a swift recovery too


----------



## R2R (23 September 2010)

You are lucky it is your collar bone and not an open fracture of your horses leg.


----------



## Weezy (23 September 2010)

Bad luck BS123, hope you heal quickly 

As for the *boot* issue - yes, open fronted are better than nothing.  I go on lots of fun rides and I don't own a pair of closed front boots and I jump solid fences.  When I hunt I never use boots and jump all manner of things. 

As for the speed, you have learnt your lesson - next time just go AROUND the jump


----------



## cumbriamax (23 September 2010)

hope both of u ok.


----------



## xspiralx (23 September 2010)

galaxy23 said:



			Hope you recover quickly.

I personally wouldn't be happy to jump that fence.  Even if there is a filler one side those rails on the side you landed are wide and I don't think a horse would be able to judge it properly.
		
Click to expand...

I really do not think this is the case. The trough on the other side makes it very solid, and it is slightly slanted anyway - you cannot see the slant on the landing side so I don't see how it would affect the horse judging the jump. 

It is not a very wide fence either - the horse would literally have to climb over it to be in any danger of catching a leg, and at a good xc canter you would be nowhere near - IMO its no more dangerous than a normal tiger trap style fence which would cause similar problems if you ended up climbing all over it.

As for the question about boots - surely that is just personal preference? Very few people boot up for hunting - are they all irresponsible too?


----------



## Beckie65 (23 September 2010)

omg that's a fall and a half! i hope you are both ok x


----------



## ShowJumperBeckii (23 September 2010)

thanks alot 
sorry no i havent had her checked out by a phyco best get that done then  thanks


----------



## chestnut cob (23 September 2010)

Honey08 said:



			Yuk.  Looks nasty.  Hope you're feeling better.

Suspect you will get lots of comments I'm afraid.  Do you know that you were jumping it from the wrong side?  Was this a fun ride?  They really ought to flag fences to show you which way to jump it.
		
Click to expand...

Isn't it a tiger trap?  In which case it's a pyramid shape..

Looks like she just misjudged it.  Glad you're both ok though pony will probably enjoy a few days off to recover!


----------



## doratheexplorer (23 September 2010)

Please dont get her checked by a phyco... a physio would be a much better person to look over ebs... a phyco would probably be a very bad idea...


----------



## ShowJumperBeckii (23 September 2010)

doratheexplorer said:



			Please dont get her checked by a phyco... a physio would be a much better person to look over ebs... a phyco would probably be a very bad idea...
		
Click to expand...

opps sorry thats what i ment


----------



## horsegirl (23 September 2010)

:O you are you weren't both seriously hurt.  This is why I don't go XC/hunting I am not convinced I could stop


----------



## Luci07 (23 September 2010)

xspiralx said:



			I was pointing out that tendon boots offer very little in the way of protection when going XC - so not much use in wearing them.

And I personally will boot up when hunting as do a lot of people. I was at Liphook a long time ago and a young horse came in - very highly bred and had effectively sliced through its tendon while hunting. It was only ever going to come back as a light hack and not the high level competition horse they had hoped it would be.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Luci07 (23 September 2010)

xspiralx said:



			As for the question about boots - surely that is just personal preference? Very few people boot up for hunting - are they all irresponsible too?
		
Click to expand...

I was pointing out that tendon boots offer very little protection when going XC so not much use. As for hunting - I personally choose to boot up as do a lot of people. I was at Liphook hospital a long time ago and a highly bred youngster came in who had sliced his tendons while out hunting. He was only going to come back as a hack and not the high level competition horse that his owners had hoped he would be.

Point is, if you putting protection on your horses legs, then use the right level or choose not to!


----------



## Honey08 (23 September 2010)

Luci07 said:



			I was pointing out that tendon boots offer very little protection when going XC so not much use. As for hunting - I personally choose to boot up as do a lot of people. I was at Liphook hospital a long time ago and a highly bred youngster came in who had sliced his tendons while out hunting. He was only going to come back as a hack and not the high level competition horse that his owners had hoped he would be.

Point is, if you putting protection on your horses legs, then use the right level or choose not to!
		
Click to expand...

True, but that could happen in the field too - horses are swines for injuring themselves!  Also you can get dirt/thorns stuck in boots while hunting, and also its a long time to have pressure on the tendons all day.. There are arguements each way.   Tendon boots would have protected the tendons at the back from injury, so why would no boot be better?  Don't think even the right boots would have helped here.

Point made though.


----------



## Seahorse (23 September 2010)

horses jump double the height of a jump in width, so a 2 ft jump is jumped 4ft wide by the horse taking into account take off and landing.
So a small slant like that wouldn't make any difference to a horse jumping that fence. Although I must admit looking at it I would rather jump it going the other way, but other HHOers have been there and said it is fine to jump either way anyway.

Hope you are ok apart from the broken collar bone and your horse is unharmed. These things happen unfortunately xx


----------



## brighteyes (23 September 2010)

Rotchana said:



			You need to read the entire thread, Brighteyes.
		
Click to expand...

No, I don't, thank you.


----------



## Katie (23 September 2010)

'brighteyes', your question was answered earlier in the thread, which is a reason to read it all!

that fall looks nasty, i know how horrible it is when your horse is out of control, must be horrible coming into a jump!


----------



## ShowJumperBeckii (23 September 2010)

thanks guys
and surely the boots didt make a difference if she left a leg behind? - correct me if im wrong?


----------



## Maisy (23 September 2010)

It actually looks to me like she hit it with her front legs, rather than left a leg behind (which I would class as a back leg....)....However, I dont use boots for anything.....(I have a cob with nice big legs though).


----------



## ShowJumperBeckii (23 September 2010)

ahhh well i got told that but i was knocked cold out so anything could off happened x


----------



## MagicMelon (23 September 2010)

Katie said:



			that fall looks nasty, i know how horrible it is when your horse is out of control, must be horrible coming into a jump!
		
Click to expand...

Erm, I would very much hope you don't come into fences "out of control"!!


----------



## ShowJumperBeckii (23 September 2010)

had control just we were messing around as a group as you do and this one went wrong :/


----------



## PapaFrita (23 September 2010)

Maisy said:



			It actually looks to me like she hit it with her front legs, rather than left a leg behind (which I would class as a back leg....)....However, I dont use boots for anything.....(I have a cob with nice big legs though).
		
Click to expand...

It's perfectly possible for a horse to leave a front leg behind the fence, especially when, as is the case here, approaching at speed.  A tendon boot will not protect the front of the leg, but WILL still do its job, which is to protect the tendon from strikes from the hind hoof, so in fact they ARE better than nothing.


----------



## PapaFrita (23 September 2010)

BSJAShowjumper123 said:



			had control just we were messing around as a group as you do and this one went wrong :/
		
Click to expand...

I thought you were unable to slow her down. Doesn't sound like much control to me. Anyhow, you know now the consequences of 'messing around' and I'm sure you'll be more careful next time.


----------



## reindeerlover (23 September 2010)

Ouchie! Bad luck girl. I also jumped this fence, following an actual racehorse going at maybe 4th gear (several gears more to go!) and my horse was fine. In fact, he jumped it beautifully *smug* with no boots, no dodgy legs getting caught moments etc. The ride was 7 1/2 miles long over private land- I dare anyone to walk the course, I barely made it home with borrowed legs! 

Fact is, yes it probably would have been better to slow a bit but I have been bolted with towards a jump and there is little you can do, in fact I would prefer a xc fence on a bolting horse any day, may even teach her more respect.


----------



## dibbin (23 September 2010)

Yowch, looks nasty. Sorry to hear you've hurt yourself, but at least Ebs is ok  (we tend to heal better than them, sometimes, I think). Hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## Quartz (23 September 2010)

Honey08 said:



			Yuk.  Looks nasty.  Hope you're feeling better.

Suspect you will get lots of comments I'm afraid.  Do you know that you were jumping it from the wrong side?  Was this a fun ride?  They really ought to flag fences to show you which way to jump it.
		
Click to expand...

I have never evented so would just like to know how can you tell which side to jump it from, and how can you tell from this photo which side she is jumping from?  Thanks


----------



## horsecrazy25 (23 September 2010)

Hope you have a quick recovery hun and hope Ebs is ok. But like other people said may be worth getting Physio out!
xx


----------



## Quartz (23 September 2010)

Quartz said:



			I have never evented so would just like to know how can you tell which side to jump it from, and how can you tell from this photo which side she is jumping from?  Thanks
		
Click to expand...

OK, just re-read and now feel v. stupid.  Realise you mean jumping towards the slope, not if she was coming from the left or right!!! Its been a long long day!!!!!


----------



## LizzieJ (23 September 2010)

Looks like a tiger trap type to me so jumpable from both sides 

Hope the pony's ok any you make a quick recovery OP  Lesson learnt re approaching jumps too fast I'm sure and fwiw my horse wouldn't have been booted at all, I've seen awful injuries caused by boots out hunting!


----------



## 1life (23 September 2010)

Quartz said:



			I have never evented so would just like to know how can you tell which side to jump it from, and how can you tell from this photo which side she is jumping from?  Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Oh bugger, just did a reply that got lost!!!!!!!!!!

Shortened new reply.......
The horse is jumping TO the ascending side of the fence not FROM it. I can't tell if it is a tigertrap type of fence (ascending spread on both sides)from the photo but it doesn't look to be. 
If a rider/horse thinks they are jumping a fence with no spread then the take off point and arc over fence will be different and not allow for extra room on the landing side (for a hidden spread), meaning they could land on the 'hidden' spread on the landing side.
The rider is coming toward the photographer with the spread on the landing side..........

Hope you are both okay. Scarey moment, eh?


----------



## ShowJumperBeckii (23 September 2010)

thanks alot 
aha 1life i got knocked out so dont know?


----------



## Katie (23 September 2010)

MagicMelon said:



			Erm, I would very much hope you don't come into fences "out of control"!!
		
Click to expand...

no, i didn't say i did,i said it must be scary if your horse is out of control into a jump, i would NEVER jump a fence 'out of control'


----------



## SecretSquirrell379 (23 September 2010)

hindsight is a wonderful thing and I'm sure you won't make the same mistake again......just like I won't make silly mistakes again either where I have ended up on the floor  We all do, we are not perfect but as long as we learn from them thats all that matters.

Fingers crossed you heal quickly and I ditto the suggestions to get your girl checked over. She certainly will be stiff tomorrow and probably a bit sore, same as you I'm sure!!


----------



## BeckyX (23 September 2010)

That looks nasty :/


----------



## HollyWoozle (23 September 2010)

Ouch, you poor thing! I hope that you make a speedy recovery.  FWIW, I think the boot thing is the rider's choice and I too would have probably preferred tendon boots to no boots. 

Good on you for having a go at XC and for putting protective gear on you and your horse. I've heard that broken collarbones are very painful and I hope it heals up soon!


----------



## monkeybum13 (23 September 2010)

That looks nasty!

Hope ebs is ok, echo others about getting the physio out.

Also hope you make a speedy recovery too.


----------



## Starbucks (23 September 2010)

wow that makes a change.. people having a go when they don't really know the full story.  I think the fence looks totally fine - the pony didn't fall because they were jumping it the wrong way!!  

This kind of thing happens with young riders/horses.. it's all part of learning!!  Get over it people!!

If anyone else had posted the same thing everyone would have been all sympathetic!

Hope you make a speedy recovery OP.


----------



## Honey08 (23 September 2010)

Don't panic! Generally speaking most people have been very sympathetic - I've been quite pleasantly shocked, it was a refreshing change! 95% have wished her well.

If you read through, nobody really said the horse fell due to the fence direction, there was more criticism of the course builder if anything, and the ambiguity.


----------



## 3Beasties (23 September 2010)

Starbucks said:



			wow that makes a change.. people having a go when they don't really know the full story.  I think the fence looks totally fine - the pony didn't fall because they were jumping it the wrong way!!  

This kind of thing happens with young riders/horses.. it's all part of learning!!  Get over it people!!

If anyone else had posted the same thing everyone would have been all sympathetic!

Hope you make a speedy recovery OP. 

Click to expand...

Ditto!


----------



## Pidgeon (23 September 2010)

I'm sorry I've refrained from posting on any of your tales to date, however I can't help myself tonight. 
Please for the sake of yourself and your horse get some decent XC lessons before going out on your own (or in a group) again. You have been relatively lucky both of you as it could have been much worse. Jumped fixed solid fences is so much different to SJ's as you have painfully found out. If you have problems with the brakes then take the numerous advice that has been given previously. Hopefully Ebs has not pulled anything from her fall and is ok. But I can't help but be dismayed at your flipant attitude to what was a nasty fall - perhaps it is your way of dealing with it, I don't know. And for reference messing around when jumping XC fences is not advisable.


----------



## DragonSlayer (23 September 2010)

How I love this forum, everyone loves each other..and maybe one day people will realise that giving 14 year old's advice goes in one ear and out the other!   

Nasty fall......as long as both walked away, then there's not too much damage done I'm sure...


----------



## ShowJumperBeckii (23 September 2010)

thanks 
yeh i know i learn from my mistakes

dragonslayor iv taken peoples advice im not asking advice in this post tho?


----------



## Pidgeon (23 September 2010)

trouble is I don't believe you have 
sorry to be so blunt but you are going to end up seriously injured and your lovely horse if you carry on as you are. I know you're only young and don't necessarily understand the risks involved, but perhaps its about time you started to. 
And as has been stated before not just on your posts you can't expect to post pics such as this one without expecting any advice, even if you ask for none. At the end of the day no one wants to see you or Ebs seriously injured. Please think about it......


----------



## ShowJumperBeckii (23 September 2010)

i have taken advice? 
if i hadnt i wouldt be jumping in a snaffle again ect?  i honestly have i ahve sheets of excises people have helped me with yes we had a mistake at a xc fence but could of happened to anyone?


----------



## Pidgeon (23 September 2010)

then please say you will not go XC again until you've had some lessons from a damn good XC trainer? 
If you are serious about taking advice you need to learn more about how to ride XC fences, especially the speed to approach them and what to do if you can't slow her down, vitally important XC IMO


----------



## ShowJumperBeckii (23 September 2010)

i only go on fun rides and i think im going to miss them all but hay yeah get some schooling next year over xc fences seems a good plan  thanks alot
maybe ill just stick to showjumping......


----------



## Pidgeon (23 September 2010)

No probs, when you are back riding you can always replicate XC fences in the school, skinnies, corners etc so that you can have more of an idea for next year. Remember you have a lovely horse who can jump well, you don't want to ruin that, constantly strive to improve both of you and you won't go far wrong. Check out the BE website for a list of accredited trainers in your area.


----------



## lannerch (23 September 2010)

Firstly I think you will have learnt a lesson whether you are concious of it or not,  if there ever is a time again your horse is flat out at a fence after a fall like this your subconcious will kick in you will be scared and hopefully avert. Call it body self presevation which is why a fall can destroy someones confidence.

I think the fall was more than a mistake though at a cross country fence, more an inevitability if you are hurtling towards it that fast.

I aborted from jumping a fence last weekend for just the same reason, well we weren't going quite as fast but too fast none the less so I pulled out and circled regained control and represented.
And after reading your post I am mightly glad I did.

Glad you are and the horse are ok though and I realise I too l did as reckless things at your age, although hapily I got away with it.


----------



## dozzie (23 September 2010)

LizzieJ said:



			Looks like a tiger trap type to me so jumpable from both sides 

Click to expand...

That is what i thought! Tiger trap.  We are clearly old school!


----------



## Honey08 (23 September 2010)

BSJAshowjumper123, I must say, that however people speak to you, you are very polite in your replies.  Quite impressive really.x


----------



## flump (23 September 2010)

Get well soon  And hope Ebs is ok too!!

As for getting xc lessons if your near Boomerang you can always come and school with me and my school master- Ebs will have to learn slow if shes stuck behing Burt!!


----------



## royal (23 September 2010)

Honey08 said:



			BSJAshowjumper123, I must say, that however people speak to you, you are very polite in your replies.  Quite impressive really.x
		
Click to expand...

I second this totally....and I really hope you and your horse are feeling ok....


----------



## Kokopelli (23 September 2010)

Oh dear sounds and looks nasty hope you recover nice and quickly, is ebs having a couple of months off or is someone keeping her ticking?

And the jump does look like a tiger trap, jumpable from both directions.
And as for tendon boots, yes they don't protect the front but they actually protect the tendons better then in normal brushing boots. Which is why I xc in boots with the extra strong strip at the back but brushing boots at the front


----------



## Kokopelli (23 September 2010)

Sorry just to add I would recommend wearing a hairnet or putting your hair in a bun when you xc! I have seen someone have the skin ripped off their head and trust me its worse then a broken collar bone!


----------



## CalllyH (23 September 2010)

I broke my collarbone falling off at a water jump when i was 15 - Im 29 now and it still plays up

You have sympathies and here if you want to chat


----------



## KatB (23 September 2010)

BSJA1234 hope it's not too painful and you make a quick recovery 

In reference to the tendon boots, I would ALWAYS use open fronted boots in place of brushing boots for XC. The very reason why stated by Luci07 inadvertently  

Brushing boots have NO protection from strike injuries for the vulnerable tendon area at the back of the leg. Tendon boots do. Brushing boots may prevent the horse hitting its cannon bone hard, but very few serious injuries would occur from that sort of strike, probably just bruising. If the horse strikes it's front leg with a hind leg which is most likely to happen jumping,the tendon boot will help protect the tendons. Thats why a lot of 4* eventers now use open fronted boots... 

In regards to the Op "needing XC lessons, jumping skinnies etc in a menage before going out", purlease. 

How many horsey teenagers go hopping over hunt fences/logs etc whilst out hacking?! This is no different, it was a fun ride with a few solid fences. I hunted for many a year over fences just like the one the accident happened over aswell as 5 bar gates, hedges etc, without having a clue about skinnies etc, or ever having a XC lesson! I also know hundreds of people who hop over little fences etc on fun rides who have probably never had a jumping lesson at all and survive. (shock horror!)

Everyones the expert on here. Just because they don't do it how you would, doesn't make it wrong


----------



## WeeBrown (23 September 2010)

Oooh OP that does look like a nasty fall, hope you're alright and that your horse is o.k too - get well soon.  I had a fall at a xc fence over the weekend too but fortunately (but not that fortunately) it was in to water so I just got totally drenched! OH broke his collar bone jumping a knock down fence when our horse bucked then turned sharp after fence with excitement - was over a year ago and he's back jumping so I'm sure you'll be back in action soon. Good luck!


----------



## Pidgeon (23 September 2010)

perhaps if the OP had had XC lessons this nasty accident could have been prevented? 
For what its worth I don't think anyone has said they are an expert, just other forum members expressing concern for the OP and her horse or is that not acceptable either? 
The beauty of the horse world is that there is always more than one way to do things, hence one persons view is neither right or wrong. damned if you boot up for jumping, and damned if you don't springs to mind  Just because people go out there no knowing what they are doing and survive intact does not mean everyone is so lucky as the OP has found out.


----------



## lannerch (23 September 2010)

Lucinda green advocates wearing no cross country boots, I think due to the restriction in movement and heat caused.

So I do not think you can have a go at anyone because they choose open fronted tendon boots its all individual choice!


----------



## KatB (23 September 2010)

Pidge, agree, there are many ways to skin a cat (my favourite phrase at the moment). 

Suggesting things is one thing, but the amount of people that tell people thats what they "have" to do, and then go about like the world is going to end if it isn't followed astounds me. 

Maybe having lessons would have helped, maybe it wouldn't. Stable door, and horse gone comes to mind.  

Without being there, no-one knows what went on  so the rider may have got a perfect spot on a perfect stride, we don't know. OP's opinion on "out of control" will be someone elses "perfectly in control". Everything is subjective I guess


----------



## lannerch (23 September 2010)

to be devils advocate just found this http://www.horseforum.com/jumping/open-front-jump-boots-48684/page2/  shows pictures of both oli and william jumping cc in you guessed it open front tendon boots shock horror!!!!


----------



## Pidgeon (23 September 2010)

one of mine too 
trouble is with OP she has had lots and lots of advice on how to jump better and safer SJ and then goes and has a nasty accident XC which could possibly have been avoidable if taken at a slower speed, who knows. the point being people are actually trying to offer constructive helpful advice to her and in all fairness she appears to be taking it in, whether that is the case remains to be seen, only the future will bear fruit on that one.
Me I couldn't see this and the replies without expressing my concern for both her and her horse. Too many accidents are preventable, horse riding is a dangerous sport without making it more so by messing around etc


----------



## JessPickle (23 September 2010)

I think many people now just see this username and think it gives a right to be overly rude, some replies are constructive I admit.  However not all and as usual the response is HUGE.

Have to say despite not always being BSJAS123's biggest fan I think she does take comment pretty dam well! at her age I would have been an absulute cow torwards many of the replies!


----------



## Lolo (23 September 2010)

Pidgeon said:



			one of mine too 
trouble is with OP she has had lots and lots of advice on how to jump better and safer SJ and then goes and has a nasty accident XC which could possibly have been avoidable if taken at a slower speed, who knows. the point being people are actually trying to offer constructive helpful advice to her and in all fairness she appears to be taking it in, whether that is the case remains to be seen, only the future will bear fruit on that one.
Me I couldn't see this and the replies without expressing my concern for both her and her horse. Too many accidents are preventable, horse riding is a dangerous sport without making it more so by messing around etc
		
Click to expand...

Those types of fall can just happen though- my sister had a very similar fall round a BE100 course- her pony lost its footing on take off and hit the jump. Sister was rocketed off and broke her collarbone. She has had lessons, pony was well schooled and they were easily competent enough. **** happens. Trouble is, when it's over an XC fence it tends to hurt one hell of a lot more!!


----------



## SpruceRI (23 September 2010)

Ouch... that looks nasty.

Did your pony actually fall or stay on her feet?

You're position isn't actually too bad.  If you'd had your head up and body slightly behind the movement, you may well have stayed on.  That's not a criticism at all.... I'd have ended up on the floor too!

Sometimes, in situations such as these, you do stay on and you wonder how!

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## scally (24 September 2010)

Ouch, hope you are both feeling better soon, collar bones are so so painful.

They really should rename "Fun Rides", I know so many people that go on them that end up in A&E after over excited horses do something silly.


----------



## little_flea (24 September 2010)

Get well soon OP. 

Brighteyes - you are a total b!tch to this girl, you do know that? How old are you? Disgraceful.


----------



## skewby (24 September 2010)

So many on this forum are beyond reproach.  This is great news!

OP, for what it's worth I am 39, do/have done a lot of XC, had a lot of XC lessons/training, and I still manage to get tanked into a fence on the odd occasion.  So shoot me.  I hope you are not in too much pain and that horse is fine.  I would imagine it's taught her a lesson, though a hard one (horse not you).  Yes nasty fall and pic but I'd rather see you getting out and about on your girl, you've learned a lot, no doubt so has she and you won't do that by sitting at home or sticking to showjumps xxx


----------



## Sanolly (24 September 2010)

Just to stick my oar in here, how excitable is Ebs in company? I only ask because my cob has a really soft mouth and I school/jump in a loose ring snaffle. However on a sponsored/fun ride he has to go in a pelham because he gets very on his toes and tanks!
As for the approaching a fence too fast thing - who here has hunted? Can any of you actually honestly say whilst out hunting you have never approached a fence too fast? What is the difference?

BSJASJ123 I hope you feel better soon and that Ebs is OK


----------



## ISHmad (24 September 2010)

Wishing you all the best with your recovery from your broken collarbone.  That was a nasty fall and I'm glad your horse appears okay as well.  Good idea to have the physio out to be 100% sure.


----------



## EgerdenFarmStud (24 September 2010)

Pleased to hear you are both ok ( I mean ok as in nothing majorly wrong - I know collar bone breaks are NASTY ) 

I think most HHOers have been lovely in this thread, but obviously there is going to be a couple that think you are purposly trying to KILL your horse...

Who didn't mess around when they were a kid, I know I did, I jumped everything in sight, sometimes going too fast and ALWAYS with open fronted tendon boots on.... SHOCK HORROR...

She's a kid, she wants to play about and have fun on her pony, I'm sure she has learned her lesson about the speed thimg, but sometimes you can't help it... Everyone told her to get the strong bit out of the ponys mouth, now she went too fast and that is HER fault?!?!? FGS leave the poor girl alone! 

Hope you are feeling better and Ebs is having a few days r & r... Do you have someone competant to look after her for you until you can get out and about?

Someone offered for you to go schooling with them... Thats a great idea, that way it costs you nothing and you could come away having learned alot!

Geet well soon..

xx

P.s. I also think you have replied in a much more polite and mature manner than some...

xx


----------



## ShowJumperBeckii (24 September 2010)

thanks guys 
i have a mate ride as this man look her away her horse so she can ride ebs 
shes thinks shes lovely.......  lol
they have said 3 months but iv been told ill be on sooner  lol 
the bit was the 2 hole of ring gag? so nothinng major
and yes 3 other horses galloping away i think shes guna go with them  lol 
thanks for your help guys  x


----------



## el_Snowflakes (24 September 2010)

Holy Moses, that must have been a scary moment!.....i hope u are both ok


----------



## ShowJumperBeckii (24 September 2010)

nope i knocked out so i didt know quite glad actully 
we are good thanks alot x


----------



## Shysmum (24 September 2010)

Hiya, I've never replied to one of your threads before 

On seeing the photo, I'm really pleased you both got away from it, albeit with you suffering a broken collar bone. Imho, it looks like speed was the main factor in the fall - my suggestion would be to get yourself some lessons from a XC teacher, and look at your braking system. My friend has just had to retire from XC as she couldn't get the brakes right, and was pulled right the way round, and she's a fab rider - it happens to the best, honest !

I used to jump XC at your age, but I was extremely lucky with my horse - he taught me !  If it had been the other way around, there's no way I'd have done it. When it did dawn on me how solid the jumps were, and how there is no chance of collapse, I packed it in, as I was too worried about injury.

I guess what I'm trying to say is this - XC jumps do not allow for any mistakes, they don't come down, and they don't have any give. You must make sure you're in control of Ebs, and once you have had a few lessons, try and take it slowly.

I really hope your collar bone is on the mend, just try and take it easy  sm x


----------



## peanut (24 September 2010)

I hope you both make a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## marinitagsd (24 September 2010)

OMG looks pretty nasty, hope you are both ok
x


----------



## ThoroughbredStar (24 September 2010)

Phew, thank god there are some nice ppl on this forum!!!!
We do not know the exact circumstances of this fall/ride. We dont know how easy it would 've been for bsja to pull horse out, some horses are so hard mouthed or bolt u couldn't pull them out.

I agree with hunting comment too?? Because that is some real safe jumping!

Take care and hope you make speedy recovery!! :d


----------



## Katie (24 September 2010)

It seems like this fall was AN ACCIDENT, everyone has seen the best riders in the world fall and they must have tons of lessons!


----------



## brighteyes (25 September 2010)

little_flea said:



			Get well soon OP. 

Brighteyes - you are a total b!tch to this girl, you do know that? How old are you? Disgraceful.
		
Click to expand...

I am saying it like it is.

Here's a reply to suit those who are completely unaffected by her previous incidents, problems and unheeded advice from many others.

OP I do hope you are back in the saddle really soon so you can carry on jumping.

There.  Happy now L_F?  Perhaps you could let her ride yours and get her proficiency back?

I never ever defend poor horsemanship and I am not about to start now.


----------

